# بخصوص تحويل الحركة الدائرية الى خطية



## zeeka (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا عارف ان الموضوع ملوش علاقة بهندسة الاتصالات لكن انا لسة في السنة الاعدادي (عام) و احترت احطه فين فأخترت احطه في التخصص بتاع

المهم انا عايز اعمل مشروع بسيط عن تحويل الحركة الدائرية الى خطية


انا عملت العجلتين و ثبت فيهم ذراع و في وسط الذراع ثبت ذراع اخر وفي اخره وضعت مكعب صغير

السوؤال هنا 


الجسم الاخير اللي هو هيتحرك بحركة خطية هل لازم اثبته بحيث انه لا يتحرك لأعلي او لأسفل 
و هل الاذرع لها قياسات معينة يعني مثلا واحد لازم يكون اكبر من التاني بنسبة معينة او ماشابه


واذا لازم تثبيت الجسم لكي لا يتحرك لأعلى ما هو الارتفاع المطلوب لكي يثبت عليه الجسم؟







في حاجة تانية بقى بع اذنكم

انا شوفت في احدى الفيديوهات زي اشكال كعصيان و تروس و اشكال هندسية اخرى يتم بواسطتها بناء مشروع صغير فأين اجد هذه الاشياء في مصر


----------



## zeeka (10 ديسمبر 2010)

هل من مجيب ؟!


----------



## aldalil (19 يناير 2011)

كم انت غريب يابن الساليزيان الاجابة تجدها في قسم الهندسة الكهربية


----------

